# Sweet child o'mine



## henrikhank (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi!
I am posting this here as it is not really a classical song.
Sweet child o'mine has this progression in the intro:
Db (sus4)-Db-Db(sus4)-Db-Ebm11/Cb-Gb (add2)-Db (sus4)-Db-Db(sus4)-Db

And this progression in the verse:
Db-Cb-Gb-Db

How would you explain this progression (I-VIIb-IV)?
The intro and verse has this same progression but differ in one place. The intro has Ebm11/Cb. How would you explain this chord?
Should this progression be explained with classical music theory or with more modern music theory?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't no but much prefer this song


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)




----------

